# Can I get a new lower for my G-21?



## dmc (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought this gun in 1994 and it doesn't have picatinny rail on it. I was wondering if if anyone has ever sent their gun back to Glock and gotten the lower replaced. I just think it would be handy to be able to hang a TLR-2 on the gun if needed.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Interesting question. I would be interested in the answer from Glock. I've read somewhere there are rails that can be attached but it's probably costly and not as "asthetic" as a new lower. :smt033 Wonder if the new "SF" grip style frame would fit on an older 21?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

This could be an option.
http://www.ccfraceframes.com/home.php


----------

